# What size in pixels should my artwork be?



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

I searched the forums for this but everyone seems to be more concerned about the size of the screen rather than the actual size of the artwork. here is my question: In Photoshop, what size in pixels should my art work be? For example, Cafe Press asks that their T-Shirt art be 2000x2000 pixels and be at least 1600DPI. I just wanted to know what should the art work be typically for screen printing on T-shirts?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

actual design size depends on the screen printers setup for maximum print size (table size, flashcure size, screen size, ect..).

the image resolution is the important part and that depends on the type of sep you plan to do.
300ppi is the norm for good quality. 200ppi is often acceptable. the lower the resolution the grainnier/choppy/chunky/blurry the print will be


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

You need to start with 300. You can't change from a low res 72 to 300 and expect a better image. I amazed at how many people think you can... they are the same ones that drop a low res .jpg in illustrator, save it as a pdf or eps and think it's now a vector


----------



## JNSP79 (Jul 30, 2015)

You will need 300dpi for actual size. So if you want your print to be 10" wide, you need the 300dpi file to be 10". 300dpi is the best resolution if you are creating artwork, and it never hurts to make the artwork bigger than you actually intend to print, because it can always be sized down, but not sized up.


----------



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

300DPI (or PPI) is the correct answer. Higher values will shrink your image when you try to print on your transparencies. (print preview is your best friend!) It is convenient to size my canvas in inches rather than pixels to get your image to fit on your screen. I discovered I need at least 1/2 inch margin on all sides of the image. Making a 10x10 inch image on a 10x14 inch screen isn't ideal.


----------



## garmentdecor (Jul 8, 2014)

In photoshop, we create a new document with these specs -

13 Inches Wide -
19 Inches Height -
300 Resolution.

The key here is to have your document at 300 resolution. Set your document to match the same size your printing your films on and you should be golden!


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Does this help at all?
Pixels to Inches Conversion


----------



## xucaen (Jul 4, 2010)

No, I'm done. I got it. I'm all set. You guys are great. Thanks for your help!!


----------

